# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Org. Saldıray Berk nereye atandı, bilen var mı?

## bozok

*ORGENERAL SALDIRAY BERK NEREYE ATANDI*



05.08.2010 00:24

üçüncü Ordu Komutanı *Orgeneral Saldıray Berk*’in kısa adı EDOK olan Kara Kuvvetleri Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanlığı’na atandığını herkes biliyor.

Peki bilinmeyen, daha doğrusu pek hatırlanmayan önemli bir bilgi var.

Hürriyet, 21 Haziran 2004 tarihli nüshasında rahmetli *Yener Süsoy’un* tarihi söyleşini yayınladı.

Söyleşiyi veren kişi emekli korgeneral *İzzettin İyigün’ündü*.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ndeki takma adı “çift beyinli” olan emekli Korgeneral İyigün bakın o gün neler anlatmıştı:

“ *28 şubat’ta Sincan’da tankları yürüten, balans ayarını yapan benim*. üncesinden ne Karadayı’nın haberi vardı, ne de üevik Bir’in. Sadece 3 kişi biliyorduk: Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Doğu Aktulga, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Hikmet Köksal ve ben. *O tarihte EDOK Komutanı’ydım*, zırhlı tümen bana bağlıydı.”

O zırhlı tümen halen EDOK Komutanlığına bağlıdır. Sadece o tümen değil, Türkiye’deki tüm zırhlı birlikler, kara havacılık komutanlığı, komando birlikleri, askeri okullar vb. tüm unsurlar EDOK Komutanı’na bağlıdır.

EDOK Komutanı bir anlamda ikinci kara kuvvetleri komutanı gibidir.

şimdi bu koltuğa Orgeneral Saldıray Berk oturacak.

üte yandan Berk, Erzincan – Ergenekon davasının bir numaralı sanığı.
Ergenekon işin kılıfı.

Asıl meselenin Erzincan’daki tarikat soruşturması olduğunu artık sağır sultanda biliyor. Bu sebeple suçlamaların merkezinde *“İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”* bulunuyor.

Berk’in suçu Hükümetin sivil toplum kuruluşu kabul ettiği tarikatlara dokunması.

Gelin görün ki tarihin cilvesi olarak tarikatlara yönelik ilk darbeyi vuran komutanlığa Berk getirildi. 


*Odatv.com*

----------

